# is bronchoscopy separately reimbursable?



## FractalMind (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, we have a dilemma in the office regarding CPT 31622 (bronchoscopy)being separate billable from anesthesia services, I read in a previous posting that "fiberoptic bronchoscopy" it's already bundled with anesthesia svcs, but what about "bronchoscopy" CPT 31622? my supervisor explained that if bronchoscopy is done for airway difficulties with intubation, we could bill 31622 as adt'l procedure, any written information you may help me with?

appreciate it,

Erika

PS:Have a nice long weekend!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 4, 2009)

choder,

Bronchoscopy is not separately reportable for/with intubation.  Below is an excerpt from the NCCI Overview Chapter 1 Page 6.

"Airway access is necessary for general anesthesia and is not separately reportable. There is no CPT code for elective endotracheal intubation. CPT code 31500 describes an emergency endotracheal intubation and should not be reported for elective endotracheal intubation. Visualization of the airway is a component part of an endotracheal intubation, and CPT codes describing procedures that visualize the airway (e.g., nasal endoscopy, laryngoscopy, bronchoscopy) should not be reported with an endotracheal intubation. These CPT codes describe diagnostic and therapeutic endoscopies, and it is a misuse of these codes to report visualization of the airway for endotracheal intubation."

Julie, CPC


----------



## FractalMind (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification & guidance to written policy!!

Erika.


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 9, 2009)

You're welcome 

Julie, CPC


----------



## jhetrick (Dec 2, 2014)

What if the patient remains intubated and on the ventilator due to right lung atelectasis and respiratory distress?


----------

